# My Rescue Rats Now ready for new homes, Northern NY



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

NOW AVAILABLE:

3 MALES- (NOT NEUTERED)

Chase- 6 Month old Dumbo American Blue Variegated*Aggressive with most other males, sometimes he finds one he is ok with must be submissive he is Alpha. Ok with people, friendly amd Handable, warms up quickly and great after that. (He is not neutered due to $300-$400 in my area and not enough funds for that.)










Echo- 7 week old baby. Blue Blazed Capped* Hand raised my dropper since 2 weeks friendly but very curious likes yo run about. Friendly and handable but always on the go.










Zeus- 8 week old Blue Agouti (POSSIBLY)Berkshire.
*He is sweet and squishy, he is a big boys and one you catch him he is handable but he still runs from you and sqeaks at pick up. I havent had him long but I think he was picked on at his last home. very shy boys but outgoing once out amd about and he knows you.










WILL POST ADOPTED ONCE THEY HAVE BEEN RESERVED OR ADOPTED THANKS. PM IF YOU ARE INTERESTED. 

ALSO PLEASE IF YOU START THE PROCESS OF WANTING TO ADOPT A BABY PLEASE IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND HAVE THE DECENCY TO TELL ME AND NOT LEAVE ME WITH A RESERVED RAT THAT YOU DONT WANT...THATS HAPPENED THREE TIMES FROM A FORUM MEMBERS HERE ALREADY.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

This thread will be updated whenever I have rescue rats ready for new homes. I live in Hammond NY ok to travel to Watertown, massena, Canton/Potsdam or close surronding areas. I dont not have my own car so traveling more then a hour or so NOT possible right now unless im already going that way. My rescues are anywhere from feeder store babies to people needing to get "rid" of them or I do deal with one other Lady that rescues rats and I foster for her at times.I DO NOT BREED SO PLEASE DONT ASK. THANKS.I do have a small questionnaire if you want to adopt. All proceeds from fees go right back to the rats in my care. Adoption fee is $15 will do group prices if more than one which is a must unless specified my rat your adopting (Aggressive with others) OR you have rats already.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

UPDATE BOTH MALES POSTED ABOVE AVAILABLE. ECHO HAS GONE TO NEW HOME.I also have some females now needing homes. This is the last rescue group I can take its getting hard to keep up with. Hard to adopt out around here and I had 3 forum members go through weeks of picking and choosing and even i held them for people then all of a sudden stand me up on adoptions not even a email saying they changed there minds. I was very upset.Pictures as soon as I can. All female for now eccept the 2 listed above. Thanks.Pm if SERIOUSLY interested. I unfortunately cannot deliver the farthest to watertown NY as I have no vehicle of my own right now. Im sorry.


----------

